# How do 2 people stay in a roomette?



## Kenbyrddogg (Apr 1, 2017)

Do you call Amtrak and tell them yourself and another want to occupy the same roomette? Is this the same for Bedrooms? What is the procedure for this newbie to Amtrak?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 1, 2017)

Kenbyrddogg said:


> Do you call Amtrak and tell them yourself and another want to occupy the same roomette? Is this the same for Bedrooms? What is the procedure for this newbie to Amtrak?


When booking indicate you're booking for 2 people. You can do this online or by calling.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2017)

When you book online and say there are 2 passengers, it will ask for the names (and AGR numbers if any) of both passengers.


----------



## PVD (Apr 1, 2017)

If you are adding someone to an already existing reservation for a sleeper, there is a thing called "open sleeper" ticket that will tie the second person to your sleeper reservation at the correct fare basis. I'm sure someone here can explain it better than I would, so I'm going to leave it out therr if that is what you are trying to do rather than just reserve for 2 originally.


----------



## Rockymtnchris (Apr 1, 2017)

On our 2015 roundtrip on the CZ, my father booked the roomette in person with a Denver Amtrak agent and used his senior discount for his portion. The agent obviously took my info as he was booking me with him but only charged me coach fare as I remember.


----------



## PVD (Apr 1, 2017)

Remember, the accommodation charge is for the space, you pay it once whether or not one or 2 people occupy the room. Then the rail fare is added per person to make up the total charge. (lowest applicable fare except saver)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 2, 2017)

On line you select your origin and destination, the date of travel, round trip, multi city, how many people, then if RT or One way, you select what each person is, adult, senior, etc. the computer gives you options to select. Once an option is selected, you then enter all the information for each person.


----------

